# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik heb te maken met alcoholverslaving

## Leontien

Naar aanleiding van een tip van de leden heb ik een enquete gemaakt over alcoholverslaving. Het blijkt dat veel mensen zelf of in hun omgeving er mee te maken hebben. Als uit de enquete blijkt dat er leden met alcoholverslavingen te maken hebben, speel ik hier op in. Bijvoorbeeld door een artikel te plaatsen op het forum. 

Stel vragen of vertel je ervaring als reactie op de enquete!!


Groeten,

Leontien
Medewerker MediCity.nl

----------


## Petra717

Zelf drink ik helemaal niet. 
2 jaar geleden ben ik gestopt met drinken omdat ik het lastig vond om telkens rekening te houden met mijn medicatie, of wel of niet kon. 

Heb een oom die verslaafd is... en heb een andere oom (broers) een aantal jaar verloren aan alcoholverslaving... Ken dus duidelijk de gevolgen en probeer anderen er dus wel van behoeden, een drankje meer op een avondje is ok. Maar er is grens, zolang je zelf weet waar die grens ligt en je die niet overschrijft. Zodra je het wel doet en niet 1x mag je hopen dat je vrienden/familie hebt die het wel zien! en ze je waarschuwen. Doen ze dit luister ajb!! Laat je leven niet kapot maken door alcohol, dat is het niet waard! er is nog zoveel meer! 

Petra

----------


## freaky_sandje

Mijn vader heeft altijd veel gedronken maar ondertussen gaat het beter met hem. Op dit moment is mijn broer er erger aan toe. Ik heb door hun alcoholverslaving al veel meegemaakt en verdriet geleden. Toen mijn vader vroeger veel dronk werd hij altijd heel agressief. Ik ben de enigste thuis bij wie hij geen geweld heeft gebruikt maar ik heb wel gezien hoe hij het bij mijn broers, moeder en mijn zus wel deed. 

Mijn broer heeft het nog erger, als dat al mogelijk is. Als hij sterke drank drinkt wordt hij heel opvliegend en agressief. Hij maakt me dan soms echt bang. Dan lijkt hij mij niet meer te herkennen en doet hij stomme dingen. Ik ben vooral bang dat zoiets ooit verkeerd zal aflopen. Door zijn drinken is hij al veel met de politie in aanraking geweest en heeft hij al veel gevochten. Ik wil hem altijd toeroepen dat hij dringend moet veranderen, voor zichzelf en zijn kindjes. Maar ik weet niet of ik wel het recht heb om hem dat te zeggen. Hij doet gevaarlijke dingen of kwetst iemand en de dag nadien zijn ze het vergeten. Maar degenen waartegen hij kwetsend was, vergeten het misschien niet zo vlug als hij.

Zwaar drinken heeft niet enkel een invloed op het leven van de persoon die drinkt, maar zeker ook op zijn familie en vrienden. Ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat het mij getekend heeft en nu nog. Het doet verdriet om iemand zo te zien en vooral zijn leven te zien vergooien. Het ergste van al is dat alcoholverslaafden het vaak ontkennen of geen hulp willen. Ik heb er zeker een levensles uit geleerd : ik wil nooit eindigen zoals mijn vader en mijn broer. Een glas drinken is niks mis mee, maar je moet weten waar de grens ligt.

Sandra

----------


## Yv

Mijn vader is 10 jaar geleden overleden. Hij dronk altijd wel behoorlijk, maar dan alleen 's avonds. Dit wel in combinatie met prednison en andere medicaties. Hij had namenlijk reuma en bronchitis. De laatste 5 jaar van zijn leven is hij steeds meer gaan drinken, vanwege allerlei tegenslagen en waarschijnlijk een leegte die hij voelde. Op een gegeven moment kwam ik erachter dat ik hem bijna niet meer zonder drank op meemaakte. Hij was dan veel verdrietig. De onmacht om hem niet te kunnen helpen was erg.

----------


## freaky_sandje

Je staat inderdaad machteloos tegenover hen. Ze mogen nog zoveel hulp krijgen als nodig is, maar ze moeten zelf ook willen en vooral kunnen. Het wordt zwaar onderschat hoe het is om met hen om te gaan, zeker als je onder één en hetzelfde dak woont. Dan kan je er helemaal niet meer omheen. Ik ben heel blij dat mijn vader veel minder drinkt. Ik zou niet meer thuiswonen mocht hij nog steeds elke avond zat zijn. Maar dat wil ook niet zeggen dat ik die momenten ooit nog vergeet en vooral de schade die hij heeft aangericht. Ik ben blij en opgelucht maar het heeft zeker zijn littekens nagelaten.

----------


## Earth

Mijn vader is een echte zuipschuit en als je het met hem erover hebt zegt hij dat dat "zijn" zaken zijn...
Hij woont alleen en laat ik hem dan maar doen, er is toch niets wat ik ertegen kan doen, hij is al jaren verslaafd!

----------


## Petra717

> Mijn vader is een echte zuipschuit en als je het met hem erover hebt zegt hij dat dat "zijn" zaken zijn...
> Hij woont alleen en laat ik hem dan maar doen, er is toch niets wat ik ertegen kan doen, hij is al jaren verslaafd!


Beste Earth, 

Het liefst had ik hier een kant een klare oplossing voor je willen zetten... Maar helaas heb ik die niet. Ik kan alleen zeggen dat je kan proberen tot je vader door te dringen dat hij echt verslaafd is... en dat dit niet alleen hemzelf kapot maakt maar ook zijn omgeving (including you).. en dat zijn verslaving daarmee niet alleen zijn zaken zijn geworden... maar zijn zaken die zware betrekking hebben op anderen! En waar hij alleen verandering in kan brengen! 

Voor jou kan ik zeggen.. het klinkt miss heel bot, maar als hij al jaren verslaafd is en niet van plan is om hier verandering in te brengen... is het miss voor je eigen beter om afstand te nemen, voordat jezelf er onder door gaat....

Knuffel, 
petra

----------


## tarquesh

Ik ben laatst nog gewaarschuwd door mijn vader en moeder. Dat helpt bij mij. Als ik ergens te ver in ga dan denk ik altijd even aan Michael Jackson. Hij is nooit gewaarschuwd door mensen die om hem geven. Resultaat: geen gezicht.

Het is een kwestie van je eigen eigenwijsheid. Ben je te zelfstandig dan ga je voor de bijl. 

Laatst nog een interview gezien van Alice Cooper waarin hij verteld dat je niet 24 uur per dag rockster kunt zijn. Hij is al jaren lang van een alcohol verslaving af. 

Maar een ding is zeker. Een wijntje vind ik op z'n tijd heerlijk.

----------


## jdj

hoi hoi ja ik heb n vriend met alcohol verslaving....we zijn er n jaar bezig om n drankje te gebruiken als genot en niet om je klem te drinken als jij stress hebt...met vallen en op staan gaat t goed.. van 12 blikjes per dag naar nu niks....maar soms nog n uitschieter en dan gaat t gelijk mis.... t is zo moeilijk om met n alcoholist om te gaan vooral de dingen die ze zeggen tegen je als ze gedronken hebben dat doet pijn....gr

----------

